
Epic Games Asks Court to Allow Fortnite Back on the App Store - tpetry
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/09/05/epic-injuction-fortnite-reinstatement/
======
cocktailpeanuts
Wow this is a total loss for Epic and total win for Apple. Now nobody will
stand up to Apple for doing anything, even the things they should rightly
stand up for.

In a way this sucks because Epic made Apple's monopoly much stronger than
before and no other developer will dare to fight. What Epic did was wrong, but
they still had a point, they just spoiled it for the rest of us.

I guess the only way to escape this Apple/Google duopoly in mobile is for some
completely new platform to emerge. any ideas?

